# strange growths on a maple



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

i was back in the deep thicket scouting for victoms found this large maple that has these long burl looking growths on all the main trunk and main branches like they split open and grew . theres all these canker balls all over the little branches and horizontal waves in the main trunk you can see on the outside bark anyone know whats goin on?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure but the big ones look like a branch broke of and split the trunk and then healed over?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

i dont see any branch sign were it would have broken off on any of them there on the main branches to . and where there is old broken healed branches there all these horizontal waves all around them


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Uh, ok, next guess, lightning?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

is it worth harvesting?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> is it worth harvesting?


I would think so, you won't know till you cut it open! Whats the worst that could happen, firewood? I usually look for the strangest tree's, the weirder they are on the outside the more interesting they are on the inside, they give the most interesting figure. All tree's will yeild something.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

yep your right greg and i burn a lot of wood lol besides i found a honey hole mini sherwood forest way in the back ancient half dead red maples some splateing and still hard and standing 6 big narly suckers on there last legs time to put on my robin hood outfit


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you cut it down yet?!?

Looks like a big tree... Might be some nice compression curl at the base.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

no havent cut her was just checkin were i havent been yet lots of big ones in there thats what the lines sorta look like they all go against the grain like tight waves you can see them in the outer bark its a good 25 in across pretty big tree


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> no havent cut her was just checkin were i havent been yet lots of big ones in there thats what the lines sorta look like they all go against the grain like tight waves you can see them in the outer bark its a good 25 in across pretty big tree


Might be curley?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmm that would be nice i see bettle holes to


----------

